# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [04-04-17] Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v0.5 Released - Mi5 Mi Account and more...

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v0.5 The Ultimate Qualcomm Module  Repair almost all Qualcomm Device supporting Firehose Protocol*   _Added Support for following CPUs_
- 8929 - Read Firmware / Write Firmare / Format FS / Reset FRP
- 8937 - Updated Loader to Support phones like Lenovo etc.   _Supported CPUs for Auto Detection_
- 8929
- 8940
- 8953
- 8936
- 8937
- 8976
- 8916
- 8909
- 8x26
- 8x10
- 8974
- 8996   _Supported CPUs with Internal Loaders:_
- 8909
- 8916
- 8929
- 8936
- 8937
- 8939
- 8940
- 8952
- 8953
- 8974
- 8976
- 8992
- 8994
- 8996
- 8x10
- 8x26  
Updated Support for* Xiaomi Mi5* - Reset Mi Account / Reset FRP
Added Support for *Lenovo K33* - Read Firmware / Write Firmware / Reset FRP / Format FS   *Improved Pattern Lock Read*
- You can now read pattern lock on devices with Android < 6.x
- Some phones have encrypted or incompatible userdata format, so it may fail on such device.   *Some Internal Improvements*   *QcFire supports hundreds of models already with its unique customizable features. *    _Some Features to Highlight:_ - Fully Customizable Flash Options - Flash or Skip any partition while flashing. - Auto detection of most CPUs. - Unique Protection system to protect IMEI/Calibration from damage. - Safe Mi Account Reset Method to avoid WIFI or BT issue.    *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned... More Amazing Updates On The Way...  *  *
ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS.
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy! *   *Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

